# ☼ Keitara's Free Art & Adoptables ☼ BIG ANNOUNCEMENT PAGE 24!!!



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

~ CLOSED ~


















 03-29-2015: reduced amount of rules & text





 03-28-2015: opened for the first time​​​​








*n a v i g a t i o n:* | title | basic information | art | other | free adoptables |​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm also known as craptara. I hope you'll like my crappy art, I'll give it my best.





 I'm very lazy and slowly. Requests could take years to accomplish.





 I love One Piece. It's my life, it means the world to me.





 It's possible that I think that I'm funny when I'm not. I'm socially arkward and sometimes I don't know what to reply. 





 Even so, I want to be friends with everyone and love blabbering around. I'm thankful for your interest and I appreciate everyone.​













 Everything on this thread is 100% free, but I'll appreciate little tips.





 Please do not request out of boredom or pity. 





 This is not first come, first serve. I'll pick a request I want to do. But I'll try to be fair.





 Please use the request form to request. Feel free to post the same request multiple times if I haven't done it yet.





 Please give feedback (any is fine) if I finished your request. Remind me if my mark on it is missing.





 I don't have to follow your instructions in the form, but I'll try.





 I'll work on the slots when I'm in the mood. Please don't rush me.





 I won't do NSFW, animation, grandparents, gore, animals, villagers, mecha, detailed armor. Couples are fine!





 You can always post a request as long as the shop is opened.





 Sometimes I'll write things that are related to anime. Discover it and get a surprise!





 I'll upload the finished requests to DA, but I'll credit you of course.





 If you have read the rules, include "toast is yummy" in your request form.
​











 Which programs/tools are you using?
Paint Tool Sai, Wacom Intuos5 Pro S or Mouse. And Toast.



 How much time do you need?
For adopts ~3 and for everything else usually ~10 hours. I'm very slow. But it depends on difficulty.



 Why is everything free?
- I don't feel pressured regarding time/quality/competition.
- I feel stupid for charging any kind of payment for my crap.
- It makes people happier and makes things more fair.



 Do you stream?
No, sorry. I feel too anxious for that.



 Can you do multiple characters?
Only couples.



 Can I give criticsm?
Yes, but if it's very detailed critiscm, please pm me!
​​​​




*n a v i g a t i o n:* | title | basic information | art | other | free adoptables |​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

examples: [x] [x]  [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]






 usually not fullbody





 comes often with background





 both genders





 usually rather small size





 soft cel-shaded or blended





 takes up to 10 hours
























 examples: [x] [x] [x] [x]





 fullbody or half-body





 comes mostly with background





 males are still experimental, females are fine





 mostly bigger size





 mostly soft cel-shaded, sometimes blended





 takes up to 10 hours























 examples: [x] [x] [x] [x]





 work as adoptable too





 fullbody





 no background, transparent if it works for me





 both genders





 small size





 simple shading





 takes up to 3 hours













 if you want to do lines/coloring yourself or someone else should make them (contest, giveaway, etc)





 there's a 99% chance I'll do these





 available in any style above, please specify or I'll pick


​









can be found here: [click]










*n a v i g a t i o n:* | title | basic information | art | other | free adoptables |​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

*





 1.* kaylagirl (emergency)



* 2.* Hyogo



* 3.* MC4pros



* 4.* toastia​











Spoiler: pick-up









 for roroselle 
for Amilee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















```
[LEFT][img]http://i.imgur.com/047DddA.gif[/img][B][FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3][COLOR="#4B0082"]R E Q U E S T[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][img]http://i.imgur.com/047DddA.gif[/img]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][COLOR="#808080"] [B]character names:[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img] [B]references in spoiler:[spoiler=title]put pictures here[/spoiler][/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img] [B]style:[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img] [B]couple? (yes/no):[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img][B] special requests:[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img][B] background/transparent (yes/no)[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img] [B]personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):[/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif[/img] [B]do not forget to read the rules![/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/LEFT]
```









*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Keitara and Akyo



*references in spoiler:*


Spoiler: refs














*style:* anime



*couple? (yes/no):* yes



* special requests:*draw Keitara with a stupid mustache, please



* background/transparent (yes/no)* background yes, transparent no



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* keitara thinks of herself as crap and Akyo tries to cure that stupid complex of her

Hi, bli bla blub, thank you very much. Btw are you free tonight?​








*to:*






 god-Toastia (for her existence)





 Amilee (for html help)





 hero-Hyogo (for being my eternal hero)





 god-roroselle (for being a good friend)





 MC4pros-god (for being a good friend)​




*n a v i g a t i o n:* | title | basic information | art | other | free adoptables |​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

1. I'll post a crappy sketch of an possible adoptable in the "sketch" section below.





 2. If a sketch there is free, you may ask to reserve it if you are seriously interested. There's no form, just ask.





 3. Once a sketch is reserved, I'll put it on the to-do list.





 4. When the sketch reached #1 on the to-do list, I'll line and color it properly for free.





 5. I'll post the finished adoptable and send it to you with a color palette if wanted.





 6. You are the owner *YAY*





 7. But read the rules for adoptables first.​​​​














 Do not reserve when you don't really want to own the adoptable. Don't reserve out of pity or boredom.





 Do not sell them. But you are allowed to gift/giveaway them.





 Feel free to post some future ideas. Silly ideas are welcomed, too.





 I love to give these (stupid) names. Please do not change them. But you are allowed to give them nicknames.





 If you really want to rename it, you'll need to convince me somehow.





 You are allowed to change everything else (background story, gender, birthday, whatnot).





 I'll work on these/make sketches when I'm in the mood.





 If you have read the rules, please add "crappy crap" in your reservation post.​​​​










Spoiler: list




*NELFIE*
reserved for katiegurl1223





*FLOOSHERG*
reserved & adopted






*VOOSHIE*
reserved & adopted





*BUNEIRA*
reserved & adopted
oop I deleted the image





*LILITH*
reserved & adopted
deleted this accidentally too




















1. Nelfie (not started)​












Spoiler: list



*BUNEIRA*
Owner: E m m a





*LILITH* 
Owner: Katiegurl1223





*FLOOSHERG*
Owner: gamzee





*VOOSHIE*
Owner: toastia





















 Crap -> Craptara





 Bull -> Moooooocy (name by toastia)





 Drag queen/Okama -> Bafloosh (name by toastia)





 Pirate​







*n a v i g a t i o n:* | title | basic information | art | other | free adoptables |​


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

pssst your images are broken


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> pssst your images are broken



ehh I see it now too o-o
what happened x-x


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ehh I see it now too o-o
> what happened x-x



I don't see them either. D: Try uploading them to a photo uploading site and then posting them there.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I don't see them either. D: Try uploading them to a photo uploading site and then posting them there.


i'll do that x-x thanks MC4god c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> i'll do that x-x thanks MC4god c:



Hopefully it works!

Oh, and is your keyboard broken : O? You keep on misspelling my name, Godtara.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Hopefully it works!
> 
> Oh, and is your keyboard broken : O? You keep on misspelling my name, Godtara.



no no no 
I can't hear you, holy and sacred MC4god.

wait, you even put that in your siggy? pfffffffffff. you guys are crazy c:

BTW, does it work now? o-o


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

lays dead in ur thread

oh no what happened


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no no no
> I can't hear you, holy and sacred MC4god.
> 
> wait, you even put that in your siggy? pfffffffffff. you guys are crazy c:
> ...



yeah, lol. It deserved to be in my sig. c: 

I only see the text images (like introduction, rules, FAQ, etc.). Did you add any examples of your art yet? If so, I can't see it. :c


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> lays dead in ur thread
> 
> oh no what happened



Wait, you are laying dead in my thread?!?! *immediately starts with resurrection*
wait, heroes can't die. You are alive!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


>



I kinda feel the drama now.

okay, why didn't the post merge like always? 
I don't get this system.

- - - Post Merge - - -

no no no 
I didn't add art examples or long texts yet. If you can see the font-titles, then it's fine o-o


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I kinda feel the drama now.
> 
> okay, why didn't the post merge like always?
> I don't get this system.



This is TBT, the website of drama, weebs, and art junkies. Post merges cannot handle this stress.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I kinda feel the drama now.
> 
> okay, why didn't the post merge like always?
> I don't get this system.


omg, wth. It didn't post merge. O.O I don't get this. xDDD I think your thread is glitched or something. o-o


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

also I am humbled to have keitara use my navigation links








MC4pros said:


> omg, wth. It didn't post merge. O.O I don't get this. xDDD I think your thread is glitched or something. o-o



Actually, it might be because I posted before her post showed up. Like around a second before. It must have thought that I posted after her when I actually posted before her.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> also I am humbled to have keitara use my navigation links
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm honored that you did these for me q-q
You are more intelligent than a computer system. I can clearly see it in the newspaper: Toastia Keistia, born as Cheesia, with IQ over 2000, has taken over control over the world with a new toaster weapon.


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm honored that you did these for me q-q
> You are more intelligent than a computer system. I can clearly see it in the newspaper: Toastia Keistia, born as Cheesia, with IQ over 2000, has taken over control over the world with a new toaster weapon.



what did i say about the compliments!!!!! but for reals i should probably stahp spamming your thread with reaction gifs

oh, right, that thing that I forgot in my garage. is that why there's been an influx of people worshipping me? jk that would never happen, if anything, it would be you


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> omg, wth. It didn't post merge. O.O I don't get this. xDDD I think your thread is glitched or something. o-o



i feel like it's gonna explode soon...


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> i feel like it's gonna explode soon...








...bomb?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> i feel like it's gonna explode soon...







I can clearly see it in the newspaper: Massive explosion on Godtara's thread destroys millions of pixels on a computer screen.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> what did i say about the compliments!!!!! but for reals i should probably stahp spamming your thread with reaction gifs
> 
> oh, right, that thing that I forgot in my garage. is that why there's been an influx of people worshipping me? jk that would never happen, if anything, it would be you



the more you want me to stop, the more compliments I'm gonna throw at you c:
no, people are worshipping you because it's you, only you.
*bows and prays to god Toastia*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyogo? Are you there?
I can see you o-o


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> the more you want me to stop, the more compliments I'm gonna throw at you c:
> no, people are worshipping you because it's you, only you.
> *bows and prays to god Toastia*



*turns into burnt toast when savior Keitara bows*
ok keep 'em rollin
you'll run out eventually
just don't bury me


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> ...bomb?



I love how you can still read "i love ya foxy" in the background. it doesn't fit at all


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I love how you can still read "i love ya foxy" in the background. it doesn't fit at all



It fits 100% there. you are foxy. since the bomb? is about to go off he needs his last words


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> *turns into burnt toast when savior Keitara bows*
> ok keep 'em rollin
> you'll run out eventually
> just don't bury me



PFFFFFFF THAT SCENE!!!! I REMEMBER IT SO WELL!!!!! I've seen it like 100 times. Well, Zoro and Chopper say that they think they boarded the wrong ship because Luffy sends them flying twice 
But don't worry, I can't go as crazy as him c:


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> PFFFFFFF THAT SCENE!!!! I REMEMBER IT SO WELL!!!!! I've seen it like 100 times. Well, Zoro and Chopper say that they think they boarded the wrong ship because Luffy sends them flying twice
> But don't worry, I can't go as crazy as him c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

toastia said:


> View attachment 88063



this isn't even remotely close to Luffy's craziness c:
and it is true! you maybe don't think highly of yourself, but I do. I really admire you!!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 26, 2015)

GODTARAAAAAAAAAAAAA

<3


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> this isn't even remotely close to Luffy's craziness c:
> and it is true! you maybe don't think highly of yourself, but I do. I really admire you!!


..but all I did was make some links for you
also clear out your inbox pl0x


----------



## Keitara (Mar 26, 2015)

roroselle said:


> GODTARAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> <3



why keeps everyone calling me thisssss
hello c:
Godselle? Rorogod? I don't know which one to pick o-o
btw I can't stop staring at your animated siggy. It's such an eye-catcher.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> ..but all I did was make some links for you
> also clear out your inbox pl0x



but these are some difficult links. and you did a lot of more nice stuff to me. for example the kei-thingy c:
ah yes, right. I'll do it asap, milady.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 26, 2015)

huehue *lurks around*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Wait, you are laying dead in my thread?!?! *immediately starts with resurrection*
> wait, heroes can't die. You are alive!


I'm no hero, I'm a zero.


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm no hero, I'm a zero.



But you're mega man...


----------



## roroselle (Mar 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> why keeps everyone calling me thisssss
> hello c:
> Godselle? Rorogod? I don't know which one to pick o-o
> btw I can't stop staring at your animated siggy. It's such an eye-catcher.



Lol! Maybe like demigodselle 

Hahah that's my goal (;



ardrey said:


> huehue *lurks around*



*lurks behind* <


----------



## toastia (Mar 27, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm socially arkward and sometimes I don't know what to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Keitara said:


> I'm socially arkward and sometimes I don't know what to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Keitara said:


> arkward And Toast.


;D​


----------



## toastia (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Amilee (Mar 27, 2015)

lurking hehe


----------



## boujee (Mar 27, 2015)

/lays here


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

can someone please explain me how to do these html codes for the request forms


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

I would but I'm on my phone at the moment 8(


----------



## roroselle (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay so do the code tags then the noparse tags

Code is [ code ] [ /code ] 
Noparse is [ noparse ] [ /noparse] <-- this will show the bb code so it's important it goes after the code tags
**take away the spaces


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Okay so do the code tags then the noparse tags
> 
> Code is [ code ] [ /code ]
> Noparse is [ noparse ] [ /noparse] <-- this will show the bb code so it's important it goes after the code tags
> **take away the spaces



omg will I survive this
EHH I'll try it out
thank youboth very much demigodselle & herohyogo c:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm also on my phone so I can't do an elaborate explaination haha


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

ahh it's okay
I'll ask god-toastia to do it for me, she's the most intelligent thing ever. I tried it out but like expected, I failed DX
I'll just do the rest for now


----------



## Amilee (Mar 28, 2015)

i think you need to go advanced and then use the hashtag for code or the arrows for html i dont know which one anymore c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i think you need to go advanced and then use the hashtag for code or the arrows for html i dont know which one anymore c:









ahhhhhhhh omg I think I made it work 






thank you so much my lovely Amilee c:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 28, 2015)

yes it works for me c: no problem


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

test to make sure:




*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:*



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title



put pictures here


*



*style:*



*couple? (yes/no):*



* special requests:*



* background/transparent (yes/no)*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):*​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 28, 2015)

looks great


----------



## roroselle (Mar 28, 2015)

Yay glad you got it~ looks awesome possum


----------



## Keitara (Mar 28, 2015)

ahhh finally! I finished with setting the thread up.
hopefully everything works!

~~~~~~OPEN~~~~~~~~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 29, 2015)

HTML Code:



*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Malia



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: Ref










*



*style:* any! You have artistic freedom (;



*couple? (yes/no):* no



* special requests:* nada 



* background/transparent (yes/no)* yes pwese



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* she's sweet and shy​
Thanks for considering godtara<3
May the odds be ever in my favor < bwahahaha and toast is yummy


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> HTML Code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhwww thanks for first request c:
But unfortunately you forgot something :c
you know, the rule stuff haha
but Malia looks superb. definitely considering!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd definitely request if I didn't have to follow that one horrible rule. *sighs* D:<


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2015)

I would totes request more art of vooshie YOOSHIE after I fill out the form

- - - Post Merge - - -




*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* yooshie/vooshie



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title



psst psst the link you gave me for colored yooshie is broken, but you've got the sketch version


*



*style:* anime pls



*couple? (yes/no):* nope



* special requests:* can she have a shirt with YOOSHIE on it?



* background/transparent (yes/no)* either is fine godtara



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* she's the quietest piece of swag you've ever seen 



*do not forget to read the rules!*​ yaydada you are craptara...not


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll wait for the next set of slots before I go ahead and try :U

Also I'm not a hero ;_;


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I'd definitely request if I didn't have to follow that one horrible rule. *sighs* D:<



ehh which horrible rule? o-o
please tell me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> I would totes request more art of vooshie YOOSHIE after I fill out the form
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ehhh ah then just take the vooshie picture from the adopt-chibi examples. I organized my uploaded pics in imgur properly and lot of stuff went missing (because I suck at cleaning and organizing) DX
I don't really understand the "she's the quietest piece of swag you've ever seen " part o-o
but thanks for requesting my tasty toast. you have that invisible 4th slot anyway c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I'll wait for the next set of slots before I go ahead and try :U
> 
> Also I'm not a hero ;_;



no no no you can request as long it is open. if the slots are full or not don't matter and now the 3rd slot is free c:
just go ahead and spam a form 

this is just another proof for you being a hero. because heroes don't tell other people that they're actually heroes


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no no no you can request as long it is open. if the slots are full or not don't matter and now the 3rd slot is free c:
> just go ahead and spam a form
> 
> this is just another proof for you being a hero. because heroes don't tell other people that they're actually heroes





*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Captain Toad



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title













*



*style:* Chibi/Adopt Chibi



*couple? (yes/no):* Nope!



*special requests:* Nothing to note



* background/transparent (yes/no)* Transparent please!



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Always ready for adventure!



*do not forget to read the rules!*​If you insist!! ;-;

Ok, I'm the best hero ever, I have arm cannons and I can slap crime right on the ass 8)

Also you are godtara.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohohohowohoho does this count to detailed armor? o-o
I don't think I'll be able to do this ;___;
dunno if you forgot but I wrote in the rules that I can't do detailed armor or mecha, I'm very sorry for being useless 
Do you have an easier character I could draw for you...?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

Not a problem, I'll edit the form then 
I must've missed the armor stuff, welp.

Hopefully fixed now :>


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Not a problem, I'll edit the form then
> I must've missed the armor stuff, welp.
> 
> Hopefully fixed now :>



ahh yes, it's fine! c: Thanks for requesting, Mr. Hero.
Drawing Toad as Adopt-Chibi would definitely be an interesting experience. I'll consider it c:


----------



## Witch (Mar 29, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Witch



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title


















*



*style:* Chibi



*couple? (yes/no):* no



* special requests:* Is it possible to draw sitting?



* background/transparent (yes/no)* transparent yes



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* similar of my firm (thoughtful, maybe something sad)



*do not forget to read the rules! toast is yummy?*​ toast is yummy?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

I was wondering, does everybody on purpose ignore the rule thing because it is "you are craptara" or are you guys just not reading it at all? Or did you just forget?
If it's the first, I'll change it to something else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Witch said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for requesting! c: 
but ...
*do not forget to read the rules!*


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2015)

It's the first probably


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

People don't wanna say the last rule because Craptara doesn't exist 8(


----------



## pengutango (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm gonna be honest here. I think that you have too many rules (text in general). Having a lot of info and rules aren't a bad thing, but... people are generally lazy to read a giant blob of text (which is does come off like that, even though you have the flowers as bullet points), so you have to shrink it down to the most important ones. 

Take out the fluff essentially. It sucks, but it's the sad reality. I have that same problem too in my shop, since I like being through, but... some think it's too much text, so I'm trying to only keep the important stuff. Though, I'm a slowpoke these days, so it's taking a while to fix.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ahhhwww thanks for first request c:
> But unfortunately you forgot something :c
> you know, the rule stuff haha
> but Malia looks superb. definitely considering!



oops fixed >,< soowwwyyy im incompetent lol


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I'm gonna be honest here. I think that you have too many rules (text in general). Having a lot of info and rules aren't a bad thing, but... people are generally lazy to read a giant blob of text (which is does come off like that, even though you have the flowers as bullet points), so you have to shrink it down to the most important ones.
> 
> Take out the fluff essentially. It sucks, but it's the sad reality. I have that same problem too in my shop, since I like being through, but... some think it's too much text, so I'm trying to only keep the important stuff. Though, I'm a slowpoke these days, so it's taking a while to fix.



Thank you for your advice c:
I made it shorter. Is this good or..?
I'll take a look on it again to make it shorter if possible

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> oops fixed >,< soowwwyyy im incompetent lol



haha no problem at all!
I suck at these things too


----------



## Witch (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I was wondering, does everybody on purpose ignore the rule thing because it is "you are craptara" or are you guys just not reading it at all? Or did you just forget?
> If it's the first, I'll change it to something else.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I corrected my form


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Camilla



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: woohoo










*



*style:*Anime or chibi, up to you!



*couple? (yes/no):* nopesies



* special requests:* none



* background/transparent (yes/no)* transparent



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Nothing really, I haven't thought about her that much yet lol. Up to you!



*do not forget to read the rules!*
toast is yummylicious​


----------



## deerui (Mar 29, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* yui



*references:* clicku



*style:* uh, you can choose, anime is preferred.



*couple? (yes/no):* no



* special requests:* no



* background/transparent (yes/no)* ye



*personality/traits of characters:* She can be doing this



*do not forget to read the rules!*But I hate readiiinnggg, I just want some toast cus toast is yummy :c


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

deerui said:


> Uh hhh, you said because of my small tbt donation, I could request here, so maybe this >w<
> 
> 
> clicku​



Sure! c:
Your oc is so cute! I'll consider this definitely *~*
But it would be nice if you could fill a form later! I guess you're on mobile and can't do it or something?


----------



## deerui (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Sure! c:
> Your oc is so cute! I'll consider this definitely *~*
> But it would be nice if you could fill a form later! I guess you're on mobile and can't do it or something?



I'm sorry, I replied about an hour after reading so i forgot :C its fixed


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaaaah the godly Ardrey o-o *shivers in awe*
thank you very much for requesting *sobs
Camilla looks very interesting! I'm unsure about that right eye, though. I never drew something like this o-o 
Well, I'll need to try out c:


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> waaaaah the godly Ardrey o-o *shivers in awe*
> thank you very much for requesting *sobs
> Camilla looks very interesting! I'm unsure about that right eye, though. I never drew something like this o-o
> Well, I'll need to try out c:



Eee <33 godly is the wrong adjective to describe me xD
Her eye is just a button sewn to her face (cuz im sadistic and evil lawl)


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Eee <33 godly is the wrong adjective to describe me xD
> Her eye is just a button sewn to her face (cuz im sadistic and evil lawl)



Haha, not at all. It fits perfectly. 
Actually, it fits to almost everyone here c:
A button sewn to the face... mhm I think I'll be able to do it. If not, well... then her surgery went wrong DX

argh so many nice requests... I want to add another 10 slots ;-; but I can't manage these =_=

gonna upload the finished Floosherg soon. He looks kinda weirdo but I like him anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -






Floosherg for gamzee~


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Haha, not at all. It fits perfectly.
> Actually, it fits to almost everyone here c:
> A button sewn to the face... mhm I think I'll be able to do it. If not, well... then her surgery went wrong DX
> 
> ...



Haha I love the little faces on his feet xD


----------



## desy (Mar 29, 2015)

Gosh I love your art, the adoptable-chibis are all so adorable!! *falls back into the shadows to continue lurking on your thread*


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Haha I love the little faces on his feet xD



haha yes.. it's a reference or remembrance to Portgas D. Ace ... 
aahhhhh this is so sad 

- - - Post Merge - - -



desy said:


> Gosh I love your art, the adoptable-chibis are all so adorable!! *falls back into the shadows to continue lurking on your thread*



ehhhhhh you... you make me blush ha ha.
it's nothing special >-<
thank you so much for your nice words c:


----------



## boujee (Mar 29, 2015)

Such sass such class


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

AHHHHH
FREE???
WHY THESE ARE TOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Such sass such class



Haha, I tried hard on the lashes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> AHHHHH
> FREE???
> WHY THESE ARE TOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ????????!!!!!!!!!!!



YOU ARE TOO GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Vrinda



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title



[x]


*



*style:*adopt chibi



*couple? (yes/no):* no



* special requests:*



* background/transparent (yes/no)* transparent



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Details are on my thread.



*do not forget to read the rules!* toast is yummy~​


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2015)

Toast is yummy 



*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Leila



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title






*



*style: chibi



couple? No):



 special requests: Idk if this would go here but can you make her have mascara like your first chibi example please 



 background/transparent: yes please



personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): Included in ref 



do not forget to read the rules!**[*​


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey, If you accept, I can send a tip ;  v  ;;​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

thank you guys for requesting! 
Choosing the 3rd slot is kinda impossible =_=
I might just add another 3 slots ...

btw sketching darkOnyx' mayor
I thought he's kinda difficult to draw but that was easy
probably my fastest anime sketch ever omg





THIS IS THE POWER OF FREEEDOMMM
gonna line it
if you guys notice any mistakes please tell me DX


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

this is fun wohoho hahaha ohohoh
here are the lines
gonna go on with coloring
tell me if you see anything super ugly please
but don't say "everything" DX


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2015)

Good job it looks amazing so far


----------



## Keitara (Mar 30, 2015)

I decided on the slots.

There are many oc's I wanna draw because I really like their designs and there are many requesters that I'm indebted to, so these will be made first.
Since there's only one slot free atm (and soon a second, gonna finish DarkOnxy definitely tomorrow), I'll add the remaining ones to a waiting list.
I'm very sorry for all other who requested and didn't get a slot, but I'll consider you guys when I finished this load of work! c:
& I'm very thankful for all your interest and support! *cries

3rd slot goes to deerui. I really like her oc, it's damn cute and very unique.
the slot that will be free tomorrow goes to toastia's vooshie *cough* I meant Yooshie.

the waiting list:
- hero-Hyogo
- MC4God
- god-roroselle

Witch, Ardrey and LeilaChan will be considered for the next load! 

I hope everybody is okay with this ;__;


----------



## ardrey (Mar 30, 2015)

Wooo~ Congrats to those who got chosen! cx


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Kayla and Matthew



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title



 


*



*style:* Chibi Full-Body



*couple? (yes/no):* Yes



* special requests:* Hello! It would mean the absolute world to me if you could possibly draw my boyfriend and I for our upcoming two year anniversary. I'm a full-time college student going to be a teacher, so I unfortunately don't have time for a job. I do nanny, though, but the money from that mostly has to go to my rent and to feed myself and dog.  That being said, I'm very short on funds for a present this year (I was able to afford a nice watch, but I just want to do a little more if possible), and I just want to make him smile like he has for me the past two years. If not, I completely understand, and thank you for your consideration! If you do end up doing it, my only special request is that we're being cute and couple-like (if that even makes sense, I'm terrible at this).



* background/transparent (yes/no)* Transparent



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Kayla and Matthew are both very shy. They don't really fit in well with many others, but with each other, they're the happiest people alive. Kayla is very smiley, while Matthew is more serious.



*do not forget to read the rules!
- Toast is yummy. -*​


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh this is so sweet ;__;
If I understood it right, it is for your anniversary. When will your anniversary be?
I'd like to do yours, but I'll need to organize the slots accordingly o-o


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Hikari



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: hikari



















*



*style:* Adopt-chibi please



*couple? (yes/no):* Nope 



* special requests:* I don't believe so!



* background/transparent (yes/no)* yes please 



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* she's quiet, but always has a smile on her face, and tends to keep to her own interests!



*do not forget to read the rules!* toast is yummy (and i'm probably gonna have some for breakfast haha)​


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 31, 2015)

I love your art.  Can't wait to see the finished piece. 

I will be stalking your thread today. =-.-=  Your arts amazing.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

desy said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for requesting! I really like your mayor o-o
I'm a bit sick of these hair-bow wig hairstyles, they're always the same, so I'm glad to see a female mayor with a different hairstyle! c: Definitely gonna consider this for the next work load!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> I love your art.  Can't wait to see the finished piece.
> 
> I will be stalking your thread today. =-.-=  Your arts amazing.



I'm glad you like the stuff ^^
I'll finish it soon. Need to blend the colors for jacket and pants. And maybe add a background or something, I'm not sure of it yet ^^
btw I was wondering if it's okay if I keep that thingy with "Are you free tonight?" DX I'm not sure if it really fits to your mayor. You said he's carefree and nice, but I felt like this attitude really fits to his outer appearance


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ohhh this is so sweet ;__;
> If I understood it right, it is for your anniversary. When will your anniversary be?
> I'd like to do yours, but I'll need to organize the slots accordingly o-o



Thank you so much for considering me! Our anniversary isn't until the second week of May (May 8th), I hope that's not too much of a rush! Anytime you could do it would be an honor, though. It doesn't have to be by then. ♡


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> hero-Hyogo


Hyogo's not a hero tho!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you for requesting! I really like your mayor o-o
> I'm a bit sick of these hair-bow wig hairstyles, they're always the same, so I'm glad to see a female mayor with a different hairstyle! c: Definitely gonna consider this for the next work load!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yup, it's okay! ^-^

I will be looking at the dancing animal gif as I wait.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, you've been drawing for seven years. you ma'am are committed


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Thank you so much for considering me! Our anniversary isn't until the second week of May (May 8th), I hope that's not too much of a rush! Anytime you could do it would be an honor, though. It doesn't have to be by then. ♡



I see! Then I'll need to put your request after Amilee. 
I'm sure the others will understand this, since this is a special case! c:
Since Chibi-males are still experimental, I'm going to count in more time for it.
Because this will have meaning behind it, I don't wanna screw up o-o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Hyogo's not a hero tho!



But Megaman went and told me that you're just hiding the fact that you're a hero to protect your beloved from attacks from the enemies. A true hero!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Yup, it's okay! ^-^
> 
> I will be looking at the dancing animal gif as I wait.



Oh XD But don't get nuts in the meantime, it'll still take some time to do the remaining parts!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> Wow, you've been drawing for seven years. you ma'am are committed



omg your siggy! It's amazing but you missed something... a toast icon or something 

Not really, when I was little I drew a bit more but when I became older, I stopped drawing traditional and only did digital, but rarely. Before I started with my shop in February, I maybe draw 3-4 digital paintings per year. It's actually a miracle that I didn't unlearn it... because of TBT, I got very passionate for making art ha ha.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

You are right, I have gotta fix that.


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you so so so much! This means the absolute world to me! And thank you everyone else for allowing me to squeeze in. You've made me the happiest I've been in a long time. No matter what, I'm sure it will look great! Thank you! ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, you can do it anime-style if you'd like! Whichever makes you more comfortable.


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you for requesting! I really like your mayor o-o
> I'm a bit sick of these hair-bow wig hairstyles, they're always the same, so I'm glad to see a female mayor with a different hairstyle! c: Definitely gonna consider this for the next work load!


Thank you!  I only decided on how to dress her last night, honestly (and spent an hour making her dress oops), she's been cosplaying for the past few months LOL and I get that! I've never been a big fan of the hair-bow wig in the first place, it must be really repetitive to draw! I look forward to seeing all the art you produce


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Hyogo's not a hero tho!



ur right hyogo is a villianous fboi


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ur right hyogo is a villianous fboi


This, I'm more edgier than anything you'll ever see.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

omg the imgur editor is so crappy, I went nuts using it =_=
well whatever
I hope you like it. He kinda came out super sassy but I think it fits xD


----------



## Amilee (Mar 31, 2015)

aww i am sooo excited for my picture *-* i really love your art!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aww i am sooo excited for my picture *-* i really love your art!



Oh haha thank you so much ;__;
Btw is it okay if I draw the pacifier somewhere else than on the mouth? Idk but it looks kinda weird to me when I draw her with it in the mouth, could I add it to her cloth instead? You know, children often have a clip with a chain to the pacifier attached to their clothes?
aaand another question, do you have some other art of Miu? Because idk how to draw the overall. The acnl picture is so small and undetailed I'm getting helpless ha ha >-<


----------



## Amilee (Mar 31, 2015)

sure no problem  you can also draw her eating some candy or something like that.
and yes i have one art, not much but still haha



Spoiler


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

Amilee said:


> sure no problem  you can also draw her eating some candy or something like that.
> and yes i have one art, not much but still haha
> 
> 
> ...



ahh I see. I'll do it like this then!
WAIT she wears the rainbow stockings?! Wow I couldn't see that on the ref you gave me. Good thing I asked for an art piece haha


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> omg the imgur editor is so crappy, I went nuts using it =_=
> well whatever
> I hope you like it. He kinda came out super sassy but I think it fits xD



Thanks!  It's amazing.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Thanks!  It's amazing.



I'm glad you like it ^^'
I tried overlay & luminosity on the hair for the first time and I think it came out pretty good. I love his hair


----------



## Amilee (Mar 31, 2015)

yes you cant really see it haha. 
most of the time i say its the rainbow stockings but i guess i forgot it here. sorry c:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2015)

Amilee said:


> yes you cant really see it haha.
> most of the time i say its the rainbow stockings but i guess i forgot it here. sorry c:



it's no problem c:

OMG this sketch was horror =_=
because I couldn't manage arms & hands *cries
and after erasing and sketching erasing and sketching I'm not sure about the whole sketch anymore ;__;
well I tried my best after hours of despair, I hope you still like it so far 

if there's anything super ugly please tell me.. i'll try to fix it. I know the arm & hand are probably super weird looking but I can't do better, I'm so sorry.
in the meantime I'll start to line it properly


----------



## Amilee (Apr 1, 2015)

omg i love it! its super cute  maybe the eyes a little bit higher? but i am not sure xD 
but its reeeeeeally good *-* i dont see anything weird. i am suuuuper excited c:


----------



## ardrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Ahh! That looks amazing c: can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG, Godtara, Amilee's character looks _adorable_, wahhh!! <33


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> it's no problem c:
> 
> OMG this sketch was horror =_=
> because I couldn't manage arms & hands *cries
> ...



this is too good im going to DIE. you should draw me 1600 pictures bb


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2015)

omg thank you guys so much q-q
I was so worried about it looking crappy, but if you guys say it's looking nice, then I think I don't have to worry? o-o

btw Amilee I made eyes a little bit higher. Not sure if it's really noticable but if I placed them higher, it wouldn't look so child-chibi-like anymore, idk '-' chibi are so troublesome for me even though they are supposed to be easier than anime style DX

oh no I just realized, you guys didn't make april fools when saying it looks good, or did you? q-q


----------



## ardrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> omg thank you guys so much q-q
> I was so worried about it looking crappy, but if you guys say it's looking nice, then I think I don't have to worry? o-o
> 
> btw Amilee I made eyes a little bit higher. Not sure if it's really noticable but if I placed them higher, it wouldn't look so child-chibi-like anymore, idk '-' chibi are so troublesome for me even though they are supposed to be easier than anime style DX
> ...



Oh no you caught us xD haha jkjk your art really is amazing c: don't put yourself down so much cx


----------



## Amilee (Apr 1, 2015)

aah great thanks. and  nooo april joke! its not first april anymore where i live :3


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Amilee's character looks great!! Amazing job!


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

Make my mayor a cute small chibi :3 I can pay with tbt if you'd like

The no background kind. I think it's titled "Adopt-chibi" I definitely love the look of those ^^


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

Margot said:


> View attachment 88854
> 
> Make my mayor a cute small chibi :3 I can pay with tbt if you'd like
> 
> The no background kind. I think it's titled "Adopt-chibi" I definitely love the look of those ^^



Thanks for taking a look in my thread and requesting! But it would be kind if you could actually fill in a form and read the rules? ..


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names: Margot*



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: title






*



*style: Cute Chibi Short and small*



*couple? (yes/no): no*



* special requests: Glassy eyes if possible? longer hair than in mayor picture please*



* background/transparent(yes/no) Transparent please*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): No emotions*



*Toast is yummy*​


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Ayy Keitara, may I change my request if possible? Still not gonna be super complex...I think.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ayy Keitara, may I change my request if possible? Still not gonna be super complex...I think.



Heroes can do anything without my permission c:
Btw I was wondering, why do you wanna collect art for Nintendo characters?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! c:
I guess you mean adopt-chibi with "cute chibi short and small"? o-o
And "no emotions"? Eh you mean she should just have a pokerface or...? 
Sorry I'm dumb sometimes DX


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Heroes can do anything without my permission c:
> Btw I was wondering, why do you wanna collect art for Nintendo characters?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Like just the usual face you use on them lol and yeah the adopt chibi style.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

okay crappy wip be prepared

lineart for amilee's lovely Miu






I'm gonna start on coloring tomorrow, I'm too worn out for now


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Heroes can do anything without my permission c:
> Btw I was wondering, why do you wanna collect art for Nintendo characters?


Wooo, I'll edit it soon, or make a new one, idk what's easier.
And well, I've grown up with Nintendo games ever since I was a small lad, 3 roughly? I was happy playing SNES games at like 4 so I've been a massive Nintendo nerd for the last 18 years. (I'm 22, but I don't act like it, lmao)


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wooo, I'll edit it soon, or make a new one, idk what's easier.
> And well, I've grown up with Nintendo games ever since I was a small lad, 3 roughly? I was happy playing SNES games at like 4 so I've been a massive Nintendo nerd for the last 18 years. (I'm 22, but I don't act like it, lmao)



It's your choice ;D
Aww how cute haha. I've been Nintendo fan as a kiddie, too. We had this Playstation 1 but I couldn't sympathize with it as much as with my GameCube or Gameboy Color/Advance SP. Even when my parents got me the PS2 I never used it. 
I've been such a nerd over my GameCube. I never allowed anyone to touch it and one day I put the Mario Sunshie Game CD in it but a notification popped up that it couldn't read it (probably because I put it in wrong :x) and I never put this game in the GameCube again because I was afraid it could get broken DX That's kinda sad because Mario Sunshine was a new game, so I never really played it. Oh I talk too much.
How about making your own Nintendo character? I think this would be cool. Maybe a mix out of Megaman and Toad?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> It's your choice ;D
> Aww how cute haha. I've been Nintendo fan as a kiddie, too. We had this Playstation 1 but I couldn't sympathize with it as much as with my GameCube or Gameboy Color/Advance SP. Even when my parents got me the PS2 I never used it.
> I've been such a nerd over my GameCube. I never allowed anyone to touch it and one day I put the Mario Sunshie Game CD in it but a notification popped up that it couldn't read it (probably because I put it in wrong :x) and I never put this game in the GameCube again because I was afraid it could get broken DX That's kinda sad because Mario Sunshine was a new game, so I never really played it. Oh I talk too much.
> How about making your own Nintendo character? I think this would be cool. Maybe a mix out of Megaman and Toad?


Alright, I'll go make a new one in this post then :>
I played my various consoles quite alot, including PS1's 2's and such, but I always loved Nintendo stuff better, Mario was my first gaming icon and first video game character I ever saw, I used to love non Nintendo consoles when I was younger too, such as my Sega Megadrive which introduced me to Sonic the Hedgehog (However Tails is better ok) and moving onto the SNES, I met more iconic characters I'd grow up with, especially the Megaman series.
I know about Gamecube's scaring people about those errors, was the disk fresh? if it wasn't, obviously could've been a scratch and caused it to be misread or something, either that or you put the disk upside down, haha, and naw, you don't talk enough!

Believe me, I'd love to make OC's and everything but I don't really have a creative mind, I've never had much of an imagination since I feel whatever I make in my head would only lead to disaster and get made fun of because it's lacking "uniqueness" or whatever.




*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* Lucas



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler: References










*



*style:* Chibi/Chibi Adopt (Dunno what's more suited)



*couple? (yes/no):* Nope!



*special requests:* If you could keep his body proportions like they are in the reference, that includes the simple eyes and little to no neck, if this is possible.



*background/transparent (yes/no)* Transparent please!



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Often scared when alone and facing big opponents, otherwise strong and caring on the inside (Atleast Lucas gives me that image...) Otherwise I have a pose in mind if you'd want to see it.



*do not forget to read the rules!*​
Toast is yummy, I really could use some 8(


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

omg I tried Kyu's eye tutorial and this is so amazing... kyukon is idk the  mother of gods?!?! IDK ANYMORE HOW THE HELL CAN SHE COME UP WITH SOMETHING SO FREAKING AMAZINGGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Dang, Keitara, that's looking really nice! :>


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Dang, Keitara, that's looking really nice! :>



haha thank you, it's because of Kyukon *o*
I think I should actually find my own way to color eyes but this is so amazing...
I think I'll change my blending method. I always used the brush but I guess the watertool is better.


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> omg I tried Kyu's eye tutorial and this is so amazing... kyukon is idk the  mother of gods?!?! IDK ANYMORE HOW THE HELL CAN SHE COME UP WITH SOMETHING SO FREAKING AMAZINGGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



omg, I can't handle the cuteness!! *o* <33 Kyukon and you are some of the best gods here on TBT! : )


----------



## Amilee (Apr 3, 2015)

omg i looooove it <3 i cant wait  this is really amazing!!! *-*


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

Amilee, which version of the hair do you prefer?

2x shine







or 1x shine





I'm not sure


----------



## doveling (Apr 3, 2015)

1 shine looks good!
normally it isn't shiny on the areas would have shadows casting on it!

wait idevenk what i'm saying ah, but hey, great work keii!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

poppet said:


> 1 shine looks good!
> normally it isn't shiny on the areas would have shadows casting on it!
> 
> wait idevenk what i'm saying ah, but hey, great work keii!




oooooooo the godly poppet
idk what I'm doing,, I just do what kyukon's hair tutorial is telling me 
tbh I never made highlights in this block style before
eee thanks so much ;__;


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Omg your art is so good!
It just keeps getting better
I like the hair


----------



## doveling (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> oooooooo the godly poppet
> idk what I'm doing,, I just do what kyukon's hair tutorial is telling me
> tbh I never made highlights in this block style before
> eee thanks so much ;__;



cough im not a god!! /vomits everywhere
ahah i don't even know what i was saying.. it looks fine eitherway!!

but here's some crappy tutorial-ish thing thats probably won't help ahha!!
so maybe just block on some areas !


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

That sun is so cute 0-0


----------



## doveling (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> That sun is so cute 0-0



ahah thanks!!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> That sun is so cute 0-0



pffft I agree  
Poppet can make everything look cute.
btw poppet you ARE a god.
I have proof:





 c:

and fuzzy thank you so much 

Oh and poppet thanks for your explanation! You made it look so cute *o*
I get what you're saying! It's just that kyukon made the shine completely around the head in her tutorial [can be found here if anyone is interested: http://orig06.deviantart.net/52ac/f/2015/066/c/e/hairtut_copy_by_kyugami-d8kv3cb.png ]
idk if I should erase the highlight on  the darker side?? Or should I just leave it like it is now idk
I guess I'll try this and that and let fate decide :x

oop nevermind, I can't even erase it anymore, I merged all the 5 hair layers and I can't undo it because I already worked on the clothes ;-;


----------



## doveling (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> snips



ahahha nahh that is false!!
/cough there is heaps of inbreeding going on there ahahah
/but who cares olympians = percy jackson = logan lerman im all good yay

but hey it would've worked if you got rid of the ones at the back of the head, but since your merged it is stilll greaattttt


----------



## ardrey (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> pffft I agree
> Poppet can make everything look cute.
> btw poppet you ARE a god.
> I have proof:
> ...



ahhh, my children *pet pet*


----------



## kyukon (Apr 3, 2015)

omg poppet you are so promiscuous = w=
calm down, child

@ keitara  -- I was curious when you said you were using my tuts, so I did my research ufufu


----------



## roroselle (Apr 4, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ahhh, my children *pet pet*



Hahah MOMMMYYYYY puur


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> pffft I agree
> Poppet can make everything look cute.
> btw poppet you ARE a god.
> I have proof:
> ...



 Excuse me, where am I in that God tree? Jk, i'm not a god. ;(


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 4, 2015)

Actually nvm lol xD


----------



## doveling (Apr 4, 2015)

just realised i am the only one on the god list that is on there 5555555 times...
damn zeus thats alot of_ you know_...


----------



## Amilee (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Amilee, which version of the hair do you prefer?
> 
> 2x shine
> 
> ...



i think 1 shine is best  but i like boths


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahahha nahh that is false!!
> /cough there is heaps of inbreeding going on there ahahah
> /but who cares olympians = percy jackson = logan lerman im all good yay
> 
> but hey it would've worked if you got rid of the ones at the back of the head, but since your merged it is stilll greaattttt



Heh, the Museum doesn't care about inbreeding 
Yessh, I'll try this out on the next one. Thank you popp--- omg.... I just wanted to call you poppy o-o 
I love giving people weird nicknames. I need to get rid of that habit...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> ahhh, my children *pet pet*



How is it going with your wife Finnian? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> omg poppet you are so promiscuous = w=
> calm down, child
> 
> @ keitara  -- I was curious when you said you were using my tuts, so I did my research ufufu



O--------O
omg I'm honored to see you in my thread!!
*lays down red carpet*
Yessh I tried your tuts on my wip ^^ Poppet said I should leave the block-highlights out where dark shadow falls on the hair, I'll consider this for the next time c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Hahah MOMMMYYYYY puur



pfft I wrote the names randomly, it's funny too see now who's a family 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Excuse me, where am I in that God tree? Jk, i'm not a god. ;(



eee sorry I didn't know you're an artist o-o
I actually only included artists in there ^^
if I could I would have included everyone but I had a limited amount of names to scribble on DX

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> just realised i am the only one on the god list that is on there 5555555 times...
> damn zeus thats alot of_ you know_...



Yes yes DX It was made just for fun ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> i think 1 shine is best  but i like boths



aah I'm glad you like both because the stupid craptara merged all hair layers and worked on the clothes afterwards so I can't undo these steps and you'll have to live with the 2x shine version >-<
please slap me


----------



## Amilee (Apr 4, 2015)

aah no problem  dont worry c:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Alright, I'll go make a new one in this post then :>
> I played my various consoles quite alot, including PS1's 2's and such, but I always loved Nintendo stuff better, Mario was my first gaming icon and first video game character I ever saw, I used to love non Nintendo consoles when I was younger too, such as my Sega Megadrive which introduced me to Sonic the Hedgehog (However Tails is better ok) and moving onto the SNES, I met more iconic characters I'd grow up with, especially the Megaman series.
> I know about Gamecube's scaring people about those errors, was the disk fresh? if it wasn't, obviously could've been a scratch and caused it to be misread or something, either that or you put the disk upside down, haha, and naw, you don't talk enough!
> 
> ...



aaah there it is!! 
Sorry I overlooked this, probably because of my excitement about the eyes I made DX

Hah, you had the honor to play with Snes and Sega. I've never played with these ;-;
I was shocked when my gaming-friend didn't know Megaman. It was like a stab in my face. I played Megaman hella lot on Gameboy Color and Mario too, of course! Now, I'm not such a big fan of Mario anymore. As kiddie, I played Party and Kart like a champion  My gaming-friend thinks Nintendo games are lame, well... compared to her PS3 stuff, yeah, it's probably lame, but I still like it anyways! c:
Oh really? I thought I'd be the only kiddie who would be scared of these errors. Tbh I don't know anymore. Could be possible that my parents got the game over Ebay or something ^^ But it was probably my mistake. I've always been clumsy......

eee it doesn't matter if you're uncreative or if it looks disaster-like. It's your oc and it can look like anything. So don't care what they say. Naive as I are, I don't really care about the looks, the story behind it is more important to me ^^
Okay I'll talk more:
You've probably already seen my oc's Keitara and Akyo ^^ Keitara isn't cute or cool at all. She's super plain, boring and maybe even ugly, but I still like her. You see her hair color and Akyo's? The "secret" behind that is that Akyo's supposed to be the sun (-> yellow hair) and sky (-> blue eyes) and Keitara the night sky (-> dark blueish hair and eyes with bright shine reflexes). I made it like this because Keitara is supposed to be a dark, sad and lonely character who later becomes happier because of Akyo who's rather nice and stuff. Probably uncreative too, but I still like it! My gaming friend even said that I copied that from Sailor Moon... I'm not sure about that.

Mother 3? Wow, I've never heard of that before. But I'll try to draw him the way you'd like!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> aaah there it is!!
> Sorry I overlooked this, probably because of my excitement about the eyes I made DX
> 
> Hah, you had the honor to play with Snes and Sega. I've never played with these ;-;
> ...


The one and only :>
It's okay, I just wanted to make sure you saw it ;3; but those eyes were hype after all!

That's the fun thing about being a 90's kid, you had all this classic junk :'D and baaaaw, I hope he learns his lesson on that, nobody should ignore the blue bomber 8( and baw, I was introduced to Mario so he's like a soul-bound fandom to me, I still love Mario kart and the first three Mario Party games B)
And yeh, I'm sure a few of my Gamecube games made me worried if an error came up, even in mid-game if the disk was dirty 8(

I guess so, I'd have to be in a real creative mood though! ouo and your Keitara OC is pretty cute anyways! and baaw, it might've been done before but it's not as common as your friend thinks, I like the fact your OC has "two sides" :'D

Yeah! The "Mother" series is mostly Japan only, only Mother 2 made it out of Japan and into other regions (EU only got the game last year on the E-shop, we never got it on the SNES like Japan and USA did) and Mother 3 was Japan exclusive too.

And I'm glad you'll give it a try, just feel free to message me anytime if you feel like you're stuck on something!!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The one and only :>
> It's okay, I just wanted to make sure you saw it ;3; but those eyes were hype after all!
> 
> That's the fun thing about being a 90's kid, you had all this classic junk :'D and baaaaw, I hope he learns his lesson on that, nobody should ignore the blue bomber 8( and baw, I was introduced to Mario so he's like a soul-bound fandom to me, I still love Mario kart and the first three Mario Party games B)
> ...



That's true! I'm glad I was born before 2000. The kiddies in primary school drop their jaw when they think you're around 14 years old and born around 2005 (they're bad at calculating) and then you just answer "I'm born 1997". They start thinking of you as an old hag. I've experienced this just a week ago...
Do you still have the old consoles?
I could slap myself for allowing my parents to sell all the stuff when I grew older. Especially the Gameboy Advance SP Legend of Zelda Special Edition. It was golden with a Triforce on it. I want it back.....
The interesting thing is, my gaming-friend (who's actually a she) played all these classic games and consoles and still doesn't like it.
For me, I don't really have to be in a creative mood. Sometimes it just happens coincidentally.
Eh... no way... She..cute? You better stop that, or you'll become like Akyo. He says that to her all the time, too DX
Yeah, probably. But that's not everything about it... I could write a novel now about my story, but I won't 

Ahhh I see. So what's this Mother stuff about? It kinda sounds creepy to me or reminds me of these babysitting games...which I hate. I had one of these kinds once because my cousin had it too and it made me vomit.

Sure, I will! c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

The Mother series are a bunch unique RPG's and they quite possibly have the most emotional stories ever, all along with a great sense of humor too, the games like to play mind games with you, various bits will make you want to cry, other bits will make you laugh.

It's just, wow.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The Mother series are a bunch unique RPG's and they quite possibly have the most emotional stories ever, all along with a great sense of humor too, the games like to play mind games with you, various bits will make you want to cry, other bits will make you laugh.
> 
> It's just, wow.



Oooh this sounds great!!
I really like these kinds of RPGs. Reminds me a little bit of FE:A
Even though these strategy games are actually not really my style, I loved it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I forgot, I'll finish Miu somewhen today c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

another thing I forgot,
I moved toastia to the waiting list because she's on hiatus and deerui is gone, so her slot is free. I filled the free slots with Roroselle and Hyogo! Once I finish Miu, Mc4god will get the next slot! c:


----------



## roroselle (Apr 4, 2015)

OMG

the circumstances on why i got the slot is :c but yay im excited <3 haha


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

soo many patternsss 
red-white polka dots 
rainbow stripes
black white stripes
lollipop pattern

this is exhausting :x
whatever
here it issssssssss




it has transparency wooooo
I hope you like it ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

That's amazing, Keitara :>


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm born 1997



kek you are young af.
i was born in 1993

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> soo many patternsss
> red-white polka dots
> rainbow stripes
> black white stripes
> ...



this is 2 good WHY THIS IS AMAZING

- - - Post Merge - - -

hue hue hue hyogo is older than me i think rightio pal?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

Finnian said:


> hue hue hue hyogo is older than me i think rightio pal?


Indeed I am, I'm not exactly proud of it either ;_;


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Indeed I am, I'm not exactly proud of it either ;_;



emily is 22.
i'll be 22 in like 5 months SIGH
my youth is slipping away


----------



## ardrey (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> "I'm born 1997"



Ahh me too  What's your birthday? Please say it's in august xD



Keitara said:


> soo many patternsss
> red-white polka dots
> rainbow stripes
> black white stripes
> ...



Ooh this is so gorgeous!! c: You really outdid yourself


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahh me too  What's your birthday? Please say it's in august xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh this is so gorgeous!! c: You really outdid yourself



thank you ^^ It's in September 
Same age but you're so much more skilled than me


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 4, 2015)

hi keitara! i was wondering if any slots are open? btw that drawing of amilee's mayor is gorgeous and is worth like 1k tbt haha


----------



## doveling (Apr 4, 2015)

THE OUTCOME LOOKS AMAZING AJDASF


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hi keitara! i was wondering if any slots are open? btw that drawing of amilee's mayor is gorgeous and is worth like 1k tbt haha



Hi c:
Slots are full atm, but you can still request. I'll consider the older and newer requests for the new load of slots then!
pffffffffffffft in hell it would be worth 1k 
I had a pricing thread some time ago and most people said around 400 TBT, but tbh, never paid someone so much for me. The person for my first order didn't reply like for 2 months and when he finally replied, he still didn't pay pff. This proves my true worth...

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> THE OUTCOME LOOKS AMAZING AJDASF



Not at all. YOU are the amazing one heree
but thank you very much c:


----------



## Amilee (Apr 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> soo many patternsss
> red-white polka dots
> rainbow stripes
> black white stripes
> ...



aaaaaah omg i LOVE it. <333 its amazing  thank you soo much c:


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 5, 2015)

Your art is absolutely adorable! Some people are very mean and harsh on TBT (and anywhere else for that matter,) but personally, I agree with everyone else about paying 1k for your most recent piece. It's very very aesthetically appealing.  I sound fancy. But all your other work is really really great as well and maybe one day when I get references for some oc/my mayor, I'll request from you!! I'd pay you; although you say it's for free, you deserve it.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 6, 2015)

omg!  your art is amazing!!! seriously, wow! I would love it if you would consider doing a full body chibi for me. I'd definitely tip



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## Keitara (Apr 6, 2015)

Praesilith said:


> Your art is absolutely adorable! Some people are very mean and harsh on TBT (and anywhere else for that matter,) but personally, I agree with everyone else about paying 1k for your most recent piece. It's very very aesthetically appealing.  I sound fancy. But all your other work is really really great as well and maybe one day when I get references for some oc/my mayor, I'll request from you!! I'd pay you; although you say it's for free, you deserve it.



eee thank you so much ;__;
you comment made me really happy ^^
but I really doubt anyone would pay 1000 TBT for this xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> omg!  your art is amazing!!! seriously, wow! I would love it if you would consider doing a full body chibi for me. I'd definitely tip
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref



Thank you so much!! c:
But please consider what I wrote on the first pages, I didn't wrote a request form and the rules for nothing 
Hopefully this doesn't sound rude to you!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*http://i.imgur.com/047DddA.gif][im][/B]
[img] http://i.imgur.com/kjiNBiH.gif *style:* chibi 



*couple? (no):*



* special requests:* no



* transparent (yes)*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* outgoing rude loud 
Refs http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...or-more)-or-we-could-art-trade-(if-yah-wanted))



*do not forget to read the rules!*[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]​ I like toast it's very yummy in my tummy


----------



## Keitara (Apr 7, 2015)

omg couples kill me q-q
I don't wanna... sorry kaylagirl but I need a break from this :X
it's okay if you get the picture later than the 10th, right? because I also need to do the folder for my work experience this week... I don't wanna do this either q-q but I have to UAHHHHH *cries

I'm such a baby, so I went on sketching for the lovely roroselle's oc Malia and I've wanted to try a new style out and since she said I have freedom, I went on and I think I really like this style! Usually I suck with big eyes but I think these look good... o-o

surprisingly, this went rather smooth for me. Struggles with anatomy, poses? nope. 
I think of adding this style and maybe even making it the major style, means, excluding the adopt-chibi & anime/chibi style... but I'm not sure... first, I need to practice a bit more for this style. I'm planning to shade these with a more complex shading than my adopt-chibi style with watercolor and with kyukon's hair & eye tutorials.

what do you guys think??? 

soo this is the sketch for roroselle so far (it's a bit sketchier than usual DX)

I FIXED THE TOO BIG HEAD  SO IGNORE THIS HEAD SIZE HERE XD


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

It's fine ♡


----------



## Keitara (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> It's fine ♡



okay, thank you ;__;

BTW I fixed the too big head on roroselle's sketch. Thanks to toastia that she warned me


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

Are you still taking requests right now? Your art is so adorable and I'd love to ask for a spot on the waiting list if that's okay!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Are you still taking requests right now? Your art is so adorable and I'd love to ask for a spot on the waiting list if that's okay!



ahhh thank you so much! ;v;
I'm taking requests as long as the shop is open, but I'll consider them once all my slots are free, including the waiting list. The waiting list is actually only temporary and will disappear once all people on it have got their drawing c:

I have that feeling that my thread is too complicated


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahhh thank you so much! ;v;
> I'm taking requests as long as the shop is open, but I'll consider them once all my slots are free, including the waiting list. The waiting list is actually only temporary and will disappear once all people on it have got their drawing c:
> 
> I have that feeling that my thread is too complicated


Hahaha, don't worry about it ^_^ 
I'll just leave this here and I'll just sit around and wait I guess haha. If you don't end up drawing it either, 
that's fine too



*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names:* 'Hev'



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler



The blond kid on the far left Also there's more refs here


*



*style:* whatever you want ^_^



*couple? (yes/no):* No



* special requests:* Umm.. no not really



* background/transparent (yes/no)* Sure? I don't really know; you pick



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions):* Kinda quiet, I guess… Has a mysterious air to him



*do not forget to read the rules!* toast is yummy? I think that's was it was orz​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hahaha, don't worry about it ^_^
> I'll just leave this here and I'll just sit around and wait I guess haha. If you don't end up drawing it either,
> that's fine too
> 
> ...



thanks for requesting!! c:

psst... actually, I plan on doing everyone's, it'll just take a year D:




so here is the lineart for roroselle, with the head fixed:





i think this style is really fun to draw!!


----------



## ardrey (Apr 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> thanks for requesting!! c:
> 
> psst... actually, I plan on doing everyone's, it'll just take a year D:
> 
> ...



That looks absolutely gorgeous, i'm a huge fan of the new style


----------



## roroselle (Apr 8, 2015)

/dies

im crying!!
ITS SO DAMMMMMMMNNNN CUUUUTEE <3
omggggjfkljsadf;jka;sfjksdl


----------



## desy (Apr 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> thanks for requesting!! c:
> 
> psst... actually, I plan on doing everyone's, it'll just take a year D:
> 
> ...



Awwww! This style is wonderful, and roroselle's request is looking adorable so far!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 8, 2015)

sorry about that!  I only read the #1 post, I didn't realize there was a form.  here you go & thank you for your consideration 




*R E Q U E S T*







 *character namesepper*



*


Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref










*



*style: full body chibi*



*couple? (yes/no): no*



* special requests: no*



* background/transparent (yes/no) whatever you think looks best*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): happy/peppy*



*do not forget to read the rules! toast is yummy*​


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names: Pearl*



*references in spoiler:



Spoiler:  










*



*style: Full body chibi*



*couple? (yes/no): No*



* special requests: No*



* background/transparent (yes/no) Transparent*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): Shy, unsocial*



*do not forget to read the rules!*Toast is yummy?​Thanks for considering ouo


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG, roro's OC looks so FREAKING GOOD! QAQ I'm so excited for mine now, wahhh! <33 ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> sorry about that!  I only read the #1 post, I didn't realize there was a form.  here you go & thank you for your consideration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, but there's still something missing q-q you know..the rule stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GoldieJoan said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for requesting! Your oc is really cuuuute, but I'm a bit afraid of these ruffles DX
And yes, toast is yummy. Don't question that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> OMG, roro's OC looks so FREAKING GOOD! QAQ I'm so excited for mine now, wahhh! <33 ;w;



Thank you mc4god 
Do you want yours in this style too? o-o


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

omg, that would be AMAZING!  If that's okay with you, then yes!!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> omg, that would be AMAZING!  If that's okay with you, then yes!!



Surely! I like this style the most of all because it's kinda easy to draw, idk.


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Surely! I like this style the most of all because it's kinda easy to draw, idk.



ahh, thank you so much, godtara~ >w< It seems really complex and hard to draw. :O


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names: marissa*



*


Spoiler: title



the picture wouldn't fit so here it is!


*



*style: whichever one you feel like doing!*



*couple?: N/A*



* special requests: N/A*



* background/transparent: transparent*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): she's sorta sassy but can be nice at times, but i don't mind what pose she's in!*



*do not forget to read the rules! toast is yummy!*​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> ahh, thank you so much, godtara~ >w< It seems really complex and hard to draw. :O



It's no problem mc4GOD 
Eh, really? It's actually much less complex than the bigger chibi or anime style.
tbh I tried to adjust my style a bit more chibi-like. idk but I feel like my "old" chibi style was still very anime-like..

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> *R E Q U E S T*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for requesting!! He he he she's wearing a strawhat, huh? c:
MUAHAHA... your request will DEFINITELY be considered ohohohoho...

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw that thingy I've drawn for kaylagirl's lovely dog Sarge.
My first dog btw. I'm so bad at drawing animals.


----------



## toastia (Apr 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

*R E Q U E S T*







 *character names: Mayor Emma*



*


Spoiler: Mayor Emma



View attachment 89758


*



*style: Chibi half body*



*couple?: no*



* special requests: I'm good*



* background/transparent: I don't care, transparent is fine.*



*personality: bubbly, excitable, but has a short fuse*



*do not forget to read the rules! Toast IS yummy!*​


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 9, 2015)

lol. sorry I'm not a very good reader.  here it is again.  3rd times a charm 




*R E Q U E S T*







 *character namesepper*



*


Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref










*



*style: full body chibi*



*couple? (yes/no): no*



* special requests: no*



* background/transparent (yes/no) whatever you think looks best*



*personality/traits of characters (for poses, expressions): happy/peppy*



*do not forget to read the rules! toast is yummy*​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for requesting, guys!
If I haven't counted wrong, there are 17 requests in total.
It'll take a year until I finish these D:
I bet most users are already on hiatus or have left tbt by then q-q

My easter holidays will be over on Monday, so my pace will slow down, means, just working on the weekend.
but I think in summer holidays I'll be able to work a lot! These will start at the end of June.
Please have patience with me ~~~


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thanks for requesting, guys!
> If I haven't counted wrong, there are 17 requests in total.
> It'll take a year until I finish these D:
> I bet most users are already on hiatus or have left tbt by then q-q
> ...



That's perfectly fine ~
I can wait years- I just want you to take as much time as you need.
They're lovely, and they all need hard, sweaty work and I understand completely!

Thanks


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thanks for requesting, guys!
> If I haven't counted wrong, there are 17 requests in total.
> It'll take a year until I finish these D:
> I bet most users are already on hiatus or have left tbt by then q-q
> ...


That's totally fine! I understand completely, things like this take time. I can wait pretty much forever as well, haha~ You just take your time ^_^


----------



## toastia (Apr 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keitara (Apr 9, 2015)

ANNOUNCEMENT

I'll close my thread for now because I'll be very busy. I need to manage stuff with my father and my family because my mother died 3 hours ago and school is pressuring me too. So I can't tell when I continue working on slots. I'm really sorry :c


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'll close my thread for now because I'll be very busy. I need to manage stuff with my father and my family because my mother died 3 hours ago and school is pressuring me too. So I can't tell when I continue working on slots. I'm really sorry :c



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Condolences to you and your family.  Take care & be well


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'll close my thread for now because I'll be very busy. I need to manage stuff with my father and my family because my mother died 3 hours ago and school is pressuring me too. So I can't tell when I continue working on slots. I'm really sorry :c


I know what it's like to lose a parent, especially a mother, I don't know what to say...but you and your family are in my heart, I hope everyone is able to make a stable recovery from such a loss.

Take all the time you need, these pictures are free, don't feel in the slightest bit pressured to get anything done, we'd rather you recover from the loss and get back into school work before finishing art pieces, sorry for posting even though you want your thread closed, thought I'd try to to show some care before it's down.


----------



## roroselle (Apr 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'll close my thread for now because I'll be very busy. I need to manage stuff with my father and my family because my mother died 3 hours ago and school is pressuring me too. So I can't tell when I continue working on slots. I'm really sorry :c



I sent you a PM!

Take all the time you need
You have a whole community that's got your back <3


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

OH MY GOSH I'm so sorry </3
I hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 10, 2015)

i am so sorry :c i know what it feels like to lose a parent. its not easy. take your time and i hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## desy (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry about the passing of your mum :c Don't worry about anything unnecessarily right now! I'm sure everyone understands that you've got stuff going on and it's alright, there's no need to apologize. I wish you the best.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'll close my thread for now because I'll be very busy. I need to manage stuff with my father and my family because my mother died 3 hours ago and school is pressuring me too. So I can't tell when I continue working on slots. I'm really sorry :c



awh i'm really sorry for your loss. i hope things get better, because eventually they will. hopefully everything will get easier soon, and don't feel bad at all for this! hope to see you soon


----------



## Keitara (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your support, guys!!
I really appreciate it.

BTW it's not like this thread is dead, I'll continue on the slots when I'm in the mood and when I have time but because of school and other stuff I barely have time and when I have, I might wanna do other things. I'm not rushing anything but I felt like telling you guys this! c:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 25, 2015)

KEITARA IS ALIVE AND ARISED FROM THE UNDEAD!
yes I'm working on the hair atm, idk about these eyes though. too sparkly-weird?


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> KEITARA IS ALIVE AND ARISED FROM THE UNDEAD!
> yes I'm working on the hair atm, idk about these eyes though. too sparkly-weird?




Welcome back!
OMG your art is adorable!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2015)

welcome back (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 25, 2015)

Welcome back, Godtara! c: <33 I LOVE the super sparkly eyes! ^^


----------



## Amilee (Apr 26, 2015)

welcome back  and i agree with the others. the eyes are super cute


----------



## pengutango (Apr 26, 2015)

Dem eyes are super sparkly~ :3 Definitely the focus of the pic, well, thus far. And welcome back.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 26, 2015)

PICK UPPPP ROROSELLE







idk how's this new style guys????

there's also a version with bigger head but i personally think it's too big but toastia found it good that way, so choose whatever head size you like! link: http://i.imgur.com/KI1AiZ2.png?1


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 26, 2015)

Soooooo pretty *_* <3 love the new style!  <33


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

so cute, your drawings are great!
i will be waiting till' your open again ♥♥


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 26, 2015)

can i bribe you?


----------



## roroselle (Apr 28, 2015)

Keitara said:


> PICK UPPPP ROROSELLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg i just saw this!
i've been gone cuz my medical condition got worse out of the blue ):

but WOW GODTARA!!! amazing job i love it so muchhhh!!!! <33333


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! The new style is super pretty aaahh <3 and those eyes are gorgeous too!

Also, letting you know that I edited my request a little, if that's okay


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Loving that new style and hoping slots open again.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 29, 2015)

thank you guys!! c: I'm glad the new style seems to be rather popular! Sparkly things are the key, I guess.



MoonlightAbsol said:


> Wow! The new style is super pretty aaahh <3 and those eyes are gorgeous too!
> 
> Also, letting you know that I edited my request a little, if that's okay



Thank youu! I still need to improve on the eyes. They don't look professional enough imo...
Surely, it's no problem. I checked it, you only added new refs, right? Or did I overlook something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> can i bribe you?



uhmmm, give it a try? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> omg i just saw this!
> i've been gone cuz my medical condition got worse out of the blue ):
> 
> but WOW GODTARA!!! amazing job i love it so muchhhh!!!! <33333



eee
your medical conditon got worse?!?? Oh no, what's going on? You okay?  probably not if you say that but.. get better soon!!! And thank you! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 29, 2015)

i thought i could post it here as well for fun purposes!

my scrapyard:



Spoiler:  old traditional stuff



OMG SO UGLY HAIR AND CLOTH




abandoned sketch of Kain and Paw 










i need to more digital stuff of him





this is so ugly.. i can't even









Spoiler:  digital stuff made with mouse that I never finished


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Surely, it's no problem. I checked it, you only added new refs, right? Or did I overlook something?


I changed the style to whatever you want to do ^_^


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

ANNOUNCEMENT

due to various things that happened today, I decided some things that will change my artist-being!

- i'll start with rlc. will approx. cost 7$, but I'll negotiate!

- however, i'll still do freebies! 
these will be sketchy and flat-colored. 
all current slots and all submitted requests will be transferred to a new thread, so if you've posted a request here already, no need to post it again. 

- i'm holding a tbt auction for chibis atm, so that's the only chance for now to get a full drawing without paying rl currency.

this is a big step for me, hopefully I can take this step successfully!
Thanks for supporting me all the way!


----------

